#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How is Artificial Intelligence going to change our consciousness?

## Bhavya

The Science fiction films on robots and advanced machines attract people attention and it hit the box office as well. Human battles against the machine as he uses his aptitudes like intelligence, thinking ability and emotional responses to outdo the machine that is working on AI. But occasionally, the machine victories. Are these films just for entertainment, or are they give us warning about the upcoming future? 


What do you think how AI is going change our consciousness?

----------

